# 64-bit gentoo 2.6.24 kernel

## icorey

i'm trying to upgrade to the gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 kernel.  however, i can't boot up using it and i think it might be because make is only creating an x86 kernel (arch/x86_64/boot/ folder just symlinks to the x86 folder).  is it possible that it's the reason my kernel isnt booting up (i'm getting errors like i enabled ata drivers, but I didn't and i know i enable the scsi drivers).  also is this standard for make to only create an x86 kernel?

here's what i have in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
net-wireless/iwlwifi ~amd64

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode ~amd64

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode ~amd64

~sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 ~amd64

```

and /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
net-wireless/iwlwifi

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

~sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3

```

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

2.6.24 has the x86 merge, which means that both i386 and x86_64 live in the x86 directory. So, no, that's not the problem.

Are you using libata or the old ATA drivers?

----------

## Hu

What is the exact error text when the boot fails?

----------

## icorey

i think it was a udev error.  right before fsck loaded i got something like this:

```
init_udevd_socket

error getting socket: family not supported by protocol
```

i didn't change any of the scsi/ata/ide options in the kernel and i added a bunch of kernel options in between not being able to boot up and being able to boot up, so i'm not sure what the problem was (networking options?)

so is there a 64-bit kernel or are there no differences between an x86 kernel and an x86_64 kernel (in any version kernel)?

----------

